# رجاء الالتزام بقوانين  القسم



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2013)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع 
برجاء الدخول قبل وضع اى موضوع في القسم
الرجاء عدم وضع اكثر من موضوعين باليوم 
 يجب ذكر المصدر للموضوع وان لايكون منقول 
من منتديات اخرئ وانما من مواقع معروفة
وسامحونى سيتم  حذف للمواضيع المكرره
ولي بدون مصدر
اهلاً وسهلاً بكم فى احلى قسم قسم الثقافي والعلمي 
وشكرااااا لتعاونكم
امنياتي بالتوفيق للجميـــع 

قوانين الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ​


----------

